# Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2011)

*Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler


----------



## alm0st (25. August 2011)

*Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Scythe Susanoo  Sowas hält doch keine normales Mainboard aus oder? Das teil würd ich höchstens im liegendem Zustand verbauen oder mit Alustreben im Case versteifen...


----------



## Rolk (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Der Scythe Susanoo  Sowas hält doch keine normales Mainboard aus oder? Das teil würd ich höchstens im liegendem Zustand verbauen oder mit Alustreben im Case versteifen...


 
Also ich war schon ernsthaft am überlegen den zu kaufen. 
Die 100er Lüfter waren dann aber doch ein no go.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Also vom Design her ist auf jeden Fall der V10 am interessantesten.
Was habt ihr auf den letzten paar Bildern meinen Kühler fotografiert


----------



## Vaykir (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Der V10 ist auch nen ziemliches kühltier, da er mit peltierelement arbeitet.

bei der kaskade hätte man noch ergänzen können "...unfassbar laut" 
wenn mich net alles täuscht hat der konstrukteur mit dem vieh sogar flüssigen stickstoff erstellt.


----------



## B00 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Bild 41 muss doch jeder habe, oder ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. August 2011)

Die Kaskade sieht am besten aus ^^


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

alpenföhn brocken nicht dabei?


----------



## poiu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

der extremste Mir bekannte Kühler war der Thermaltake Dragon Orb  der war nicht extrem schwer ( wobei damals schon) sondern Extrem Laut,  Föhn, GF 5800 & Co sind nix dagegen.


----------



## Ahab (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Also mir fehlt der Ultra 120 Extreme True Copper. Der wiegt fast 2kg!


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Und ich dachte ich wär mittm Megahalems "schwer" 

Aber wie gesagt der True Copper fehlt noch


----------



## Spherre08 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Meiner ist zum glück nicht ganz so schwer ^^ => Thermalright TRUE Black


----------



## Raigen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Da bin ich mit meinem Armageddon ja noch relativ leicht dabei. Echt ein paar nette Monster dabei!


----------



## dustyjerk (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Selbst mein Noctua NH-D14 ist ja mit knapp über einem Kilo noch im Mittelfeld 

Edit: ich seh aber grad, das das Gewicht nicht stimmt! Noctua schreibt zumindest Folgendes:

Ohne Lüfter 900g, mit einem Lüfter 1070g und mit zwei Lüftern 1240g

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=de&set=1


----------



## takan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

der scythe orochie fehlt auch noch, Gewicht: 1.155 g (Kühlkörper) + 130 g (Lüfter), passiv kühlung ist damit auch möglich bei meinem q9450


----------



## Frosdedje (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Wiegt der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 so viel?
Denn auf der Homepage von Arctic ist das Freezer 13 nur knapp 700g schwer.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Kommt vielleicht darauf an, ob nur der Kühler oder auch die kühlerhalterung etc. gewogen wird.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Was hat ein CPU-Kühler mit einer Cascade zu tun???

Und wieso ist der Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme nicht vorhanden.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Nett die ganzen Gewichtsangaben präsentiert zu bekommen, aber irgendwie auch nutzlos


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Fehlt noch die Kühlung von IBM server Farmen ! Wo die Wasserkühlung auch im Wasserkreislauf des Hauses eingebaut ist^^
Ich denke das ist mehr als Schwer ^^


----------



## Iconoclast (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Und ich dachte ich bin mit meinem Alpenföhn Brocken schon gut dabei. Der wiegt ja fast 1kg. Mehr würde ich niemals an mein MB hängen, habe beim Brocken schon ewig überlegt, ob ich mir da jetzt 1kg dran hänge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was hat ein CPU-Kühler mit einer Cascade zu tun???



Mehr als ein Radiator 
(zumal ein wortwörtlich-Leichtmetall-Modell...)
Afaik gabs neben Thermalrights True Copper auch von einem der Scythe Best-Seller eine Sonderedition mit Kupferlamellen.


----------



## Bestia (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

True Copper???


----------



## basic123 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Was haben Verbund-Kälteanlagen (Bild 40) mit CPU Kühlung zu tun? Über eine CPU würden die grünen Bitzer Verdichter nur lachen. Oder jemand hat es tatsächlich probiert und die Verdichter haben flüssiges Kätemittel über die Saugseite abbekommen.


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist der Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme nicht vorhanden.


 Weil der ohne Lüfter erbärmliche 790g wiegt  Hab ihn, geniales Ding aber teuer. Thermalright halt...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wiegt der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 so viel?
> Denn auf der Homepage von Arctic ist das Freezer 13 nur knapp 700g schwer.



Ne, der "normale" wiegt wirklich nicht soviel.
Denke es ist der "pro" gemeint ....

Freezer 13 PRO · CPU · Cooling · Arctic Cooling


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



basic123 schrieb:


> Was haben Verbund-Kälteanlagen (Bild 40) mit CPU Kühlung zu tun? Über eine CPU würden die grünen Bitzer Verdichter nur lachen. Oder jemand hat es tatsächlich probiert und die Verdichter haben flüssiges Kätemittel über die Saugseite abbekommen.


 
Das hat nicht nur jemand probiert, das hat jemand gezielt gebaut. Thread oder zumindest Diskussion dazu haben wir auch hier im Extremkühlbereich. Ziel war es, mit einem Kompressorsystem Temperaturen ~auf LN2-Niveau zu erreichen. Wenn du die Füllung dafür auslegst, über ein so großes Temperaturgefälle zu arbeiten, dann lastest du auch große Verdichter aus - zumal du ja nicht nur die vielleicht 300-400 W der Extrem-OC-CPU hast, sondern auch Wärme, die aus der Umgebung aufgenommen wird und in den späteren Stufen die versammelte Abwärme der vorrangehenden. Bei einer fünffach Kaskade sollte die in der letzten Stufe schon den Großteil der umzusetzenden Wärme ausmachen.


----------



## lukyluke (26. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Noctua NH-D14 wiegt mit Lüftern 1240 Gramm!!! Bitte verbessern  nicht umsonst habe ich immer Angst um mein Mainboard


----------



## -NTB- (26. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Prolimatech: Megahalems - 945 Gramm 



Meiner!!! kühlt meinen amd ph2 x3 @970be top


----------



## kingkoolkris (26. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

scheint ja hier nur um gewicht zu gehen, aber der kühler der mir am meisten in erinnerung geblieben ist, ist der Asus Star Ice 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenomorph (26. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Danamics: LMX Superleggera - 1.320 Gramm

FAIL! 

Mich würde mal interessieren was die CU Version vom Scythe Mine 2 von der Cebit wiegt , der Herr am Stand damals wusste das auch nicht so genau


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (26. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Jop mir auch  1,937 kg oder so ähnlich aber PC GH wissen halt mal eben davon nix weil den Kühler fast keiner kauft bei denen gehts wohl nur was mal im Preisvergleich unter den Top 10 waren kapier ich auch nicht der True Cooper der extremste Kühler überhaupt


----------



## Niza (26. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Thermalright HR-02 war mir schon Klar 
Ein echter Koloss und schwer
Aber schön leise

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## NCphalon (27. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Wusst garnet dass ich en Kühler der 1kg+ Klasse drinn hab 

Deshalb war der so doof einzubauen^^


----------



## Genghis99 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

Erstaunlich - Der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.b (einer der absoluten Top-seller) wiegt "nur" um 900 gr. Das belegt wohl die Luftige Bauweise und klassisch gute Kühlleistung.

So bleibt der Kühler, nach wie Vor, der Vernunft-sieger.

Die aktuelle Spezifikation ist mir nicht bekannt - aber für den Sockel 775 entsprachen die von Intel spezifizierten Einwirkungskräfte auf CPU und Sockel einem Kühler von maximal 750 Gramm bei vertikaler Einbauposition.


----------



## Agr9550 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

schwergewichte? die bessten fehlen da ja

-scythe orochi
-mugen 2 true cooper
-thermalright ultra 120 true cooper 

-scythe godhand kam ja leider nie raus  

was mich ja anmachen würde wäre ein OROCHI true cooper


----------



## marcel-93 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*

eine Torture fürs Motherboard der Scythe Susanoo mit mehr als 1,5 kg.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> schwergewichte? die bessten fehlen da ja
> 
> -scythe orochi
> -mugen 2 true cooper
> ...


 Dito, Hammer Teile.


----------



## Franzl (30. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



pibels94 schrieb:


> alpenföhn brocken nicht dabei?


 
hab mich auch gewundert 
wiegt aber nur 930g mit lüfter


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Schwergewichte unter sich: Die vermutlich schwersten und extremsten CPU-Kühler*



Franzl schrieb:


> hab mich auch gewundert
> wiegt aber nur 930g mit lüfter



"nur" 

mach mir trotzdem sorgen um mein mainboard


----------

